# Me and Max



## MaxTheCat (Apr 5, 2005)

My girlfriend and I just got a cat from the Humane Society. She's a medium-haired tuxedo cat and she was found with her baby who was adopted before we could snatch him up. We named her Max, as weird as that is. She's a sweetheart and I came here to make sure I take good care of her. Nice to be here!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Glad to meet you, and Max (which isn't weird at all, it's cute!) Hope you can get pics up soon


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have you and Max here! Tuxedo cats are so beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and post some pictures of Max the Cat


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome and Max is a very very cute name.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  

oh so many tuxedo cats on here lately....I have a soft spot for them as you can see!!


----------



## MaxTheCat (Apr 5, 2005)

Ooops, I got sidetracked for a while. I didn't mean to come here and then leave. Just an update, we tried calling our girl Max, it fit at first, but not really anymore. We have changed her name to Angel. I'll explain. 

She got very sick about a week after I posted here. She had a UTI, which I still have some questions about and will go post in the health and nutrition forum. But anyway, the whole time she was sick, she kept trying to make eye contact with us and touch us with her paws. I officially fell in love with her, she looked just like an angel, and Jenny agreed. So, she's angel now.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome back Max and Angel! I hope Angel is feeling better, she sound very sweet.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome. Nice to meet you. I like the name Max by the way. :wink: Yes, please post pictures of her.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forums! Hope Angel (formally known as max...lol) is doing ok. Keep us updated on her health.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! how is Angel? My 3 send belly rubs!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome! Hope your kitty is recovered.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Youve come to the right place! 
Im partial to tuxys. Post pictures soon! 
I hope Angle is on the road to recovery.
Tuxys have the sweetest temperments!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Praying for Angel's recovery. And that was soo good of you to adopt her at the shelter and give her a loving home. A warm welcome to you to.


----------

